# New Member divorce looming



## stratforddad (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi guys, my wife is insistent we separate, we have 2 little girls and I'm so concerned for how it will affect them. We don't have much money to argue over, it probably won't cause any disagreements anyway. I'm feeling very hurt but I guessed this a long time ago. Just looking to gleam other peoples experience really on how to keep everything as nice as possible and try to find out the best way to help the kids deal with it.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

stratforddad said:


> Hi guys, my wife is insistent we separate, we have 2 little girls and I'm so concerned for how it will affect them. We don't have much money to argue over, it probably won't cause any disagreements anyway. I'm feeling very hurt but I guessed this a long time ago. Just looking to gleam other peoples experience really on how to keep everything as nice as possible and try to find out the best way to help the kids deal with it.


Stratford, why be nice? SHE WANTS IT!! and the court will decide split custody. How old are your kids? Is she a wack job, or does she wants to go out shopping? Kids rebound better than adults, just don't try to buy them they will try and put you against each other if they are old enough. How old are you, are you going to fight for custody? Either of you have issues one and use against the other? If they are teens tell them straight up mom wants something different. And don't let her make you out too take all the blame. She has the lead. Give us more info to better help you.


----------



## EmeryB (Aug 15, 2019)

The best way to help your kids is to never fight or argue in front of them. Be respectful to each other. That really is the #1 thing for kids IMO. 

I hope there hasn't been any infidelity with either of you. If there has been, that will make being respectful to each other a bit more difficult! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

